# Hoof boots



## Allieso (Nov 27, 2010)

My horse is currently barefoot. Has anyone ever tried using hoof boots instead of shoes for trail riding?


----------



## Starlight Express (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi, my friend tried hoof boots or (old macs) as she called them. They took a lot of getting used to. He walked like a spaceman for a while. You have to get the farrier to measure the hoof for the exact size. They look a bit strange like putting trainers on horses. They wear just like shoes so they can be just as expensive as buying metal shoes. I'm asuming they can be used for trail rides, my friend used them for endurance. Just give your horse time to adjust to wearing them before you go off at any speed. Good luck!

chelle.


----------



## Oliver Twist (Feb 22, 2011)

Allieso said:


> My horse is currently barefoot. Has anyone ever tried using hoof boots instead of shoes for trail riding?


Hi 
We use hoof boots with our Arabian mare, and many people do so at the farm where she lives, which is located on the borders of the Palatinate Forest, meaning: many ups and downs the hills, uneven grounds, stony ways as well as muddy passages etc etc
We do short tracks 1-2 hours in the surroundings and sometimes trail rides on weekends.
We used to have Dallmer boots (German manufacturer) which have an open bottom side (inserts available) separately and currently have Renegades (quite expensive) which are closed down there and which we are very satisfied with. Others use Easyboots (closed bottom side) which seem to be ok as well.
Good luck anyway for you finding the appropriate one for you and your horse!
Sorry for any unsuitable or wrong English expression but I am writing fresh from the heart without using a dictionary


----------

